# Il Milan assolve Valeri: non ha influenzato il match.



## admin (14 Febbraio 2020)

Come riportato da Repubblica, il Milan non tradisce la linea tracciata da Maldini nel post partita: la società rossonera assolve Valeri che non ha influenzato il risultato finale del match. Il Milan riconosce che nel corso del match ci sono stati episodi controversi sia sul fronte rossonero che su quello juventino.


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, il Milan non tradisce la linea tracciata da Maldini nel post partita: la società rossonera assolve Valeri che non ha influenzato il risultato finale del match. Il Milan riconosce che nel corso del match ci sono stati episodi controversi sia sul fronte rossonero che su quello juventino.



Che vergogna.


----------



## Butcher (14 Febbraio 2020)

Vigliacchi


----------



## Pamparulez2 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Pioli c è andato giù duro. Maldini no... ma io non ho letto nessuna posizione ufficiale


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, il Milan non tradisce la linea tracciata da Maldini nel post partita: la società rossonera assolve Valeri che non ha influenzato il risultato finale del match. Il Milan riconosce che nel corso del match ci sono stati episodi controversi sia sul fronte rossonero che su quello juventino.



Ci manca solo che chiediamo scusa alla juve per un arbitraggio a noi favorevole.
Servili più di fantozzi.


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, il Milan non tradisce la linea tracciata da Maldini nel post partita: la società rossonera assolve Valeri che non ha influenzato il risultato finale del match. Il Milan riconosce che nel corso del match ci sono stati episodi controversi sia sul fronte rossonero che su quello juventino.



.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Febbraio 2020)

Mi fa ridere pensare che questi credono che facendo gli zerbini poi torna indietro qualcosa, quando invece è il contrario. 

Fai lo zerbino? Bene, quindi non c'è nessun problema a schiacciarti quando mi pare e piace. Perché dovrei portare rispetto per qualcuno che ama farsi calpestare? Continuo a calpestarti con maggiore goduria.

Incapaci veri


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2020)

il tutto è fantozziano.
come ai tempi di galliani.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Febbraio 2020)

.


----------



## 6milan (14 Febbraio 2020)

Cmq per me ha sbagliato più con le ammonizioni. Perché se vogliamo c'era rigore sulla gomitata di rebic


----------



## Swaitak (14 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, il Milan non tradisce la linea tracciata da Maldini nel post partita: la società rossonera assolve Valeri che non ha influenzato il risultato finale del match. Il Milan riconosce che nel corso del match ci sono stati episodi controversi sia sul fronte rossonero che su quello juventino.



ma esattamente da chi arriva l'assoluzione, da dichiarazioni o dal comportamento dei nostri pavidi dirigenti?


----------



## Andris (14 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, il Milan non tradisce la linea tracciata da Maldini nel post partita: la società rossonera assolve Valeri che non ha influenzato il risultato finale del match. Il Milan riconosce che nel corso del match ci sono stati episodi controversi sia sul fronte rossonero che su quello juventino.



dire il Milan non significa molto,si facciano nomi e cognomi.
è come dire accusare lo stato,entità astratta.

il problema è che il proprietario avrà parlato un paio di volte in un anno e mezzo,quindi ci sono i dirigenti abbandonati e il presidente scaroni è un pupazzo di rappresentanza.
purtroppo la situazione non è diversa da quando fessone non sapeva come giustificare la questione economica e i cinesi non parlavano neanche inglese.
qui la questione economica è chiara,ma quella sportiva no specie a medio-lungo termine.


----------



## sharp (14 Febbraio 2020)

Hanno fatto bene. Quella di ieri, con due gomitate nostre non sanzionate, non era la partita giusta per ribaltare il tavolo. Nessuno ci sarebbe venuto dietro...


----------



## Jino (14 Febbraio 2020)

Oggi ragiono a mente più fredda, metto da parte i "juve ladra"... obiettivamente siamo noi che dobbiamo migliorare, sono i nostri giocatori che devono essere migliori... e partite come questa le vinci... si perchè la Juve ha concesso molto ieri sera, era battile... ma siamo troppo modesti per farlo.


----------



## David Gilmour (14 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, il Milan non tradisce la linea tracciata da Maldini nel post partita: la società rossonera assolve Valeri che non ha influenzato il risultato finale del match. Il Milan riconosce che nel corso del match ci sono stati episodi controversi sia sul fronte rossonero che su quello juventino.



Schiavi, vi danno ogni domenica il trattamento che meritate. Il problema sono i fegati di noi tifosi per un paio d'ore a settimana.
Andatevene prima di subito. "Gli episodi non hanno inciso": anche i rigori di spalle? Fate schifo, ancor più dei ladri e degli arbitri loro sicari.
AAA società seria cercasi.


----------



## Zenos (14 Febbraio 2020)

Il Milan nella persona di?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, il Milan non tradisce la linea tracciata da Maldini nel post partita: la società rossonera assolve Valeri che non ha influenzato il risultato finale del match. Il Milan riconosce che nel corso del match ci sono stati episodi controversi sia sul fronte rossonero che su quello juventino.



taaaac!!! (cit.)


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, il Milan non tradisce la linea tracciata da Maldini nel post partita: la società rossonera assolve Valeri che non ha influenzato il risultato finale del match. Il Milan riconosce che nel corso del match ci sono stati episodi controversi sia sul fronte rossonero che su quello juventino.



che non è altro che una scusante.. ma obiettivo è stato raggiunto !
proprio pari pari alla scusante del pre big match con la Rube 
che sia Roma Napoli Inter Lazio o quello che volete voi..
prima della rube la routine sarebbe dare dei vantaggi/sviste a favore

così che quando capiterà il furto bianconero 
i tifosi e le tv sguazzano nel dire 
"ma come !? fate polemica voi che nella giornata prima bla bla bla"
ma lo facevano anche pre calciopoli eh.. solo che addirittura sono + palesi ORA


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Febbraio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Oggi ragiono a mente più fredda, metto da parte i "juve ladra"... obiettivamente siamo noi che dobbiamo migliorare, sono i nostri giocatori che devono essere migliori... e partite come questa le vinci... si perchè la Juve ha concesso molto ieri sera, era battile... ma siamo troppo modesti per farlo.



Devono essere migliori per battere l'avversario + la quaterna arbitrale + VAR...


----------



## chicagousait (14 Febbraio 2020)

Giustamente oggi è San Valentino, non gli vuoi dare il contentino al maschio della situazione?


----------



## enigmistic02 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, il Milan non tradisce la linea tracciata da Maldini nel post partita: la società rossonera assolve Valeri che non ha influenzato il risultato finale del match. Il Milan riconosce che nel corso del match ci sono stati episodi controversi sia sul fronte rossonero che su quello juventino.



Fa tutto Repubblica. Ora fa le veci della nostra dirigenza e decide per lei.


----------



## hiei87 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Solo nell'ultimo anno e mezzo, contro i gobbi: andata dell'anno scorso: mancata doppia ammonizione (solare) a Benatia sul fallo da rigore, Supercoppa: Cutrone fermato per fuorigioco inesistente e rigore non dato al 90°, ritorno: rigore non dato per mani di Alex Sandro e rigore+espulsione per Mandzukic non dati.
Non una lamentela, non una parola. Giusto qualcosa da Leonardo e Pioli. E non è solo un problema di juve, visto che in generale un buon 80% degli episodi dubbi ci vengono fischiati contro, e per avere un rigore a favore ci devono sparare.
Continuiamo a metterci a 90, come da sempre facciamo. Sapete che sto rimpiangendo Commisso?


----------



## Zanc9 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Sudditi


----------



## mabadi (14 Febbraio 2020)

Ma me lo sono sognato io o c'era un rigore o punizione per il milan per un intervento di quadrado che invece di prendere la palla prende il piede di un giocatore del milan?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Segnalo che secondo i media spagnoli l’arbitraggio di valeri è stato indirizzante per quanto riguarda il passaggio del turno.

Persino all’estero se ne stanno accorgendo.

Io se potessi pagherei gli arbitri apposta affinché nei prossimi Milan-Juve ci siano episodi ben più clamorosi a nostro danno, voglio un goal fantasma alla Muntari , un rigore negatoci alla Iuliano-Ronaldo + un rigore stile Heysel datoci nella stessa partita. Il bubbone deve scoppiare.

Se ne avessi il potere farei si che nei prossimi Milan-Juve il mondo diventasse testimone di arbitraggi scioccanti oltre ogni dire. Ne varrebbe la pena, pur di spazzarli via.


----------

